# sony dvd error



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

i get an error message of prohibited to play due to area restrictions! is there a way to "fix" this? only happens on some movies not most. i`m thinking its the region settings but my other 2 dvd players play the same disc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your not using region 2 (North America) DVDs/BluRay discs then that would be why. It is illegal to play other regions movies due to price differences and other laws.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

madman666333 said:


> i get an error message of prohibited to play due to area restrictions! is there a way to "fix" this? only happens on some movies not most. i`m thinking its the region settings but my other 2 dvd players play the same disc.


It is obviously not region free so therefore Region protection is stopping you using some discs, you can get it unlocked but you would have to ask you dealership if they can help, in the UK it is Ok to modify players but not too sure about the laws in the US so I do not want to break any rules by going further.


----------

